# Another opening



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 4, 2016)

The last one was so much fun and instructive for me, I thought I'd share another - though opened around New Years. A little more conventional - 1000 seats, 50' stage, 36 linesets, 46' high trim, modified grid, but pre-LED revolution (meaning the house lights are quartz and there is a dimmer rack - which is not the case in more recent high school projects).










Let 'em rip!


----------



## shayward (Mar 4, 2016)

Beautiful looking project. What is the purpose of the little stage extension DSC into the first few rows? Are the electric batons motorized? Where is this facility located?

Also, I know it was mentioned in another thread not to long ago, but I really like the idea of the yellow floor in the catwalks....seems like such a smart move.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 4, 2016)

The four electric battens and the three shell battens were planned to be motorized but that was made an alternate and not awarded. This was planned way in advance of construction in a three phase project that required building a whole middle school - phase 1 - before they could tear down the old one, where they built phase 2, and then after that was complete, built phase three with auditorium, gym, natatorium, etc., between them. So what was designed in 2011 and 12 was finished in 2016 and in the mean time there was Sandy Hook - so every part of the project got hit to pay for security upgrades. They can add the counterweight assist machines - conduit and power is there (for pit lift too - there is a false floor and sub pit all planned for a lift) easily because there is a full depth walk in rigging pit, undercut, so easy to move around and add motors.

The extension is temporary - an opening event they were planning - I don't know details. Scenery.

And that is a pit with lid and safety net. Stair (and wheel chair lift) to orchestra pit and rigging pit is stage left.

Princeton Ohio.

Thanks.


----------



## shayward (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow.....well maybe in the future they will be able to add in the stuff that was cut. Do you know if they have a theatre manager? I would assume that a space like this does, but of course it's High School.

Is there a meaning/reason behind the first section of seating being a different color seats?


----------



## SteveB (Mar 4, 2016)

Curious about the on-stage electric multi-cables coming off the grid on-stage. Would wonder if you get a mult hanging below the working electric height, which is why I've always seen them going off left or right. How's that work ?.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 4, 2016)

They do have a theatre manager. He may have some other responsibilities, but mostly performing arts.

The first section - three rows - are from the old theatre. They were completely restored and reinstalled. 

The feeder cable management uses two cradels. The outside ones are fixed to the lift line so stay about 20' above the batten. The center cradel - where the 2 feeders to each electric cross - is double purchased - so the swags stay above the electric - which has a high trim if maybe 32 to 35'. Lateral forces equalized by crossing and feeder stays above electric, so it doesn't foul the side tabs (which readers including me learned care called "Germans" by some - a pretty standard feature in my work.). A picture - drawing - might be worth a 1000 words here - will try to post tomorrow.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 5, 2016)

Here's a cut from my drawings:


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 5, 2016)

And the motorizing alternate that was not awared:


----------



## SteveB (Mar 5, 2016)

Curious as to 

BillConnerASTC said:


> Here's a cut from my drawings:View attachment 13057



Curious as to the thinking of this as opposed to a simple cable exiting raceways to SL & SR then 15 ft up to a cable cradle pickup(s) to separate lines to the arbor ?.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 5, 2016)

It fouls on the side tabs, as well as any tall scenery, booms, light ladders, orchestra shell, etc. Why clear more of the stage to lower an electric than you have to? And especially have to move shell towers to change a lamp? Plus the guided cradels assures the swag doesn't twist.

PS there are tab tracks - up and down stage 1' off the ends of the battens - for masking.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 6, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> It fouls on the side tabs, as well as any tall scenery, booms, light ladders, orchestra shell, etc. Why clear more of the stage to lower an electric than you have to? And especially have to move shell towers to change a lamp? Plus the guided cradels assures the swag doesn't twist.
> 
> PS there are tab tracks - up and down stage 1' off the ends of the battens - for masking.



OK that all makes sense now. I also consider ourselves lucky that even with full US/DS lighting ladders, the SR one is far enough off stage that the dual bundles from each electric fly freely. Then again, we paid a ton of attention to pickup placement. Would have hated to have go to the method you used, even if it works.

I've also been remiss in stating "Nice Design and work" as BTW.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 6, 2016)

SteveB said:


> OK that all makes sense now. I also consider ourselves lucky that even with full US/DS lighting ladders, the SR one is far enough off stage that the dual bundles from each electric fly freely. Then again, we paid a ton of attention to pickup placement. Would have hated to have go to the method you used, even if it works.
> 
> I've also been remiss in stating "Nice Design and work" as BTW.


Why do you prefer off the end, rather than over? I can't see any advantages and am curious.


----------



## microstar (Mar 6, 2016)

Love the side wall box booms. Is the ground-stacked PA the permanent system?


----------



## SteveB (Mar 6, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Why do you prefer off the end, rather than over? I can't see any advantages and am curious.



Well, it's only one pick point, so easier in that sense. But mostly done this way 'cause when I started at this current gig in 1981, the existing raceways all had their multi's running off SR. Thus the rigging was in place when we renovated electrics in '04 on existing pipes and doubled arbors. Then kept those raceways when we updated to Clancy Power Assist, so never needed to change it. All the cable picks and cradles are well placed with no interference with anything, so no need to do it different.

And in truth, until your post, I had never seen any other method.

In our prosc. space being renovated, we are moving to a system of 6 circuit multi's with breakouts and no dedicated electrics. They are installing a mid level loading gallery that will also server as a cable management catwalk. Cables are long enough to go to grids and thru, and we deliberately specified 6 circ. breakouts instead of drop boxes as the B/O' can go thru the steel where a box wouldn't.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 6, 2016)

microstar said:


> Love the side wall box booms. Is the ground-stacked PA the permanent system?


Not the best person for av questions. There's a central cluster above the cloud I believe, I think a left and right as well, and subs somewhere. 

The box booms did work out well. Very easy to get up and find a stable position.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 6, 2016)

SteveB said:


> Well, it's only one pick point, so easier in that sense. But mostly done this way 'cause when I started at this current gig in 1981, the existing raceways all had their multi's running off SR. Thus the rigging was in place when we renovated electrics in '04 on existing pipes and doubled arbors. Then kept those raceways when we updated to Clancy Power Assist, so never needed to change it. All the cable picks and cradles are well placed with no interference with anything, so no need to do it different.
> 
> And in truth, until your post, I had never seen any other method.
> 
> In our prosc. space being renovated, we are moving to a system of 6 circuit multi's with breakouts and no dedicated electrics. They are installing a mid level loading gallery that will also server as a cable management catwalk. Cables are long enough to go to grids and thru, and we deliberately specified 6 circ. breakouts instead of drop boxes as the B/O' can go thru the steel where a box wouldn't.



I like no fixed electrics and all mults ..... but rarely for a high school IMHO. I usually put a track under the grid - up and down stage - with pulleys do its easy to move a feeder up and down stage from the gallery.

Did you break out a circuit or two to an individual receptacle at each plug box?

Of course the other thing today is that a whole electric of LEDs might only need a few circuits total. Plus data which has its own issues - unless you go wireless.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 6, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I like no fixed electrics and all mults ..... but rarely for a high school IMHO. I usually put a track under the grid - up and down stage - with pulleys do its easy to move a feeder up and down stage from the gallery.
> 
> Did you break out a circuit or two to an individual receptacle at each plug box?
> 
> Of course the other thing today is that a whole electric of LEDs might only need a few circuits total. Plus data which has its own issues - unless you go wireless.



Yeah, lots of A.C. relay power in lots of location, Ethernet as well. Like yours a protect designed about 7 years ago and maybe completion in a year, so much obsolete stuff and concepts.

Funniest thing yet to happen is a theater with 2 side catwalks running the length of the audience chamber against side walls, plus a rear gallery, plus 3 catwalks for lighting spanning across the room, an open version of your recent design. Contract 1 has the building exterior and most of interior, but not the theater. Contract 2 is the theater, including installation of the catwalks. Trouble is the roof is on and nobody now has a clue how to get the catwalks installed. Maybe just erect scaffolding and cut and weld pieces in place ? On a project 6 years going....


----------

